# NGD ibanez BTB705DX TKF



## simonXsludge (Jan 15, 2010)

actually this is not my bass, i just received the order for my bassist. it's just a really nice bass, so i wanted to share some photos with you.






















enjoy!

ooops...NBD. can't get out of my shoes as it seems, haha.


----------



## sami (Jan 15, 2010)

finally, a BTB that's not basswood! Looks yummy. I'd love one of these but natural instead.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks awesome, it's mine best bass shape from Ibanez, no doubts


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 15, 2010)

sami said:


> finally, a BTB that's not basswood! Looks yummy. I'd love one of these but natural instead.


my bassist actually owns one of the 2008 natural prestige models of the BTB. it's super nice, too.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 15, 2010)

Beautiful. Lucky man.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 16, 2010)

I CAME BUCKETS


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 16, 2010)

woah. thats a nice guitar you got there.


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jan 17, 2010)

Those look really, really nice, I'd love the 4 string version in red


----------



## Harry (Jan 18, 2010)

Love it


----------



## Bevo (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice, not sure if I like that top horn though..The rest of the bass is amazing love the look and finish.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 19, 2010)

that looks different than most BTB shaped basses... or is my eyes just playing tricks on me..??


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 19, 2010)

Ibanez changed the shape either this year or last year.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 25, 2010)

the upper cutaway is much deeper now, that's what i recognized. like it better that way.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 25, 2010)

yeah, they made the upper cutaway as deep as the lower one. it´s actually a difference between bolt-on and neck-through models, i think. check out bolt-on BTB basses and neck-through basses, and see the difference. the bolt-on neck joints need a whole neck pocket wall, and so they make the upper cutaway higher.


----------

